# where do i inject ovitrelle trigger shot?



## wendy1977

Hi, After starting menopur injections on Saturday and cetritide on Wednesday, I had my first scan today. 9 follicles, all a reasonable size. Got the call this afternoon to say we would be having egg collection on Monday and I will get a call tomorrow about when to inject the trigger.
But does anyone know where I inject it? I made notes at my 'teach' session, but didn't write down whether it should be in my leg or stomach. Any ideas?


----------



## MrsC8776

I believe the shot goes in the stomach. Does it have instructions with it? Also it usually helps to leave it out for a few minutes before getting the injection. It shouldn't burn/sting as bad. :thumbup:

Good luck on Monday!


----------



## wendy1977

Thank you. Yeah there are instructions, but don't think it says where to inject.


----------



## littleangel

Either abdomen or thigh is fine. It's a sub cut injection (under the skin rather than in a muscle) so should be injected in the same way as your cetrotide. Abdo is probably easier.

Good luck!


----------



## wendy1977

thank you and congrats littleangel


----------



## Taylah

Stomach is best good luck with you're egg collection


----------



## AnnetteCali

Stomach is the best. I had to have two injections of it.. one on each side of my tummy. good luck! xoox 

Sending baby vibes your way!


----------



## wendy1977

Thank you everyone for your good luck wishes. Expecting the call from the hospital today to give me details about timings. Getting rather nervous, so trying to have a calm weekend. Will keep you updated.


----------



## wendy1977

Well I've got the answer. Got the call this afternoon and I'm to do the trigger shot at 1:15 am tomorrw, in my stomach. Got to be at clinic at 12:30 on Monday for egg collection. Fxd.


----------



## wendy1977

Had egg collection today and all went well. 7 eggs collected. 
But then got the news that someone else at work is expecting. Already have 1 colleague who is due this month. 
Has made me feel bit negative about it all. Concerned now about tomorrow's call to say how many have fertilised. Glad I decided not to go into work tomorrow.


----------



## littleangel

Good luck Wendy! I had 7 eggs collected, 4 fertilised and 3 went on to blastocyst stage with one perfect one. 

Fx for you xx


----------



## wendy1977

Thanks again littleangel. Of my 7 eggs, 3 fertilised, so I'll be having a 3day transfer if they make it to that stage. Back at work tomorrow and transfer on Thursday hopefully x


----------

